# tips on restoring an old harness



## uwharrie (Feb 8, 2009)

I have an old leather harness, that despite being well made ( and probably really nice in its day) has been greatly neglected.

The leather is stiff and dry but not cracked. I think with some elbow grease and TLC it may just be a servicable work harness.

Anyone have suggestions as to how to restore it? Years ago we used to use saddle soap and castor oil to clean and condition leather, but now days I hear oil is a no no.


----------



## ruffian (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's what I would do -- Completely take it apart, and then wash it in mild soapy water - not Dawn as that will take too much oil out. Rinse and dry with a towel. Then work a good leather conditioner in it. May take a few coats, but hopefully it will come back beautifully

Good luck!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Feb 8, 2009)

There is a conditioner called "Harness Honey". It is THE BEST conditioner I have ever found. http://www.camptownharness.com/index.php?p...0need&i=103


----------



## stormy (Feb 8, 2009)

Get a glycerin bar (saddle soap) and clean it well with warm water and glycerin than rub in harness honey. Makes your hands soft to!

Stay away from using oil, can make a dry harness too greasy to use.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 8, 2009)

Two different saddle makers told me to use olive oil on my harness. I've been using it for 2 or 3 years now. It is a little oily at first, but soaks right in. I put it on with an old paintbrush. It's messy.

When did oil become a no-no for leather?


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 8, 2009)

Growing up I used to go to a hunter stable each summer for riding school. The farm was owned by an old English gentleman who swore by caster oil to condition leather. I used it for years with no ill effects. But now it seems all I hear is NO OIL.



Marsha Cassada said:


> Two different saddle makers told me to use olive oil on my harness. I've been using it for 2 or 3 years now. It is a little oily at first, but soaks right in. I put it on with an old paintbrush. It's messy. When did oil become a no-no for leather?


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been told that too much oil will rot the stitching...but in a case like this...too much oil hasn't been the problem. Speaking of stitching...check this harness verywell. Even if the leather comes up and LOOKS GOOD...the stitching could have rotted enough to make it unsafe.


----------



## stormy (Feb 9, 2009)

Oil is not a no no, the problem is with a very dry harness the tendancy is to soak it with oil. Better to condition the leather first, good cleaning with a glycerin bar, will start the softening, can put on some hot oil (warm in the microwave or put oil on harness, put in black plastic garbage bag and leave out in the sun)after that if you want...just wipe it on though, don't soak it. Than a leather conditioner like harness honey, leather new, or similar. A dry harness needs differant care. I have restored many old/antique saddles and harness so learned the hard way by making a saddle I loved so oiley it could no longer be used. The leather didn't soften either, just turned spongy.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 9, 2009)

I will second the Harness Honey! There is NOTHING better for dry leather that I have found. TOO MUCH oil is definitely a no-no as it gathers dirt and rots the stitching but a thin coat of warm oil once you have cleaned your harness is always good. As, Sue C. said, please be sure to carefully check over ALL the stitching, particularly in places like the bit ends of the bridle and reins, that get lots of dirt and wear. Look for broken stitches. If your harness comes apart on you when you are hitched it is an accident in the making.


----------

